# Print bad quality [SOLVED]

## bumpert

Hi i installer my printer a couple of weeks ago and didn't have to use it a lot (was very very occupied), and i'm not able to make beautiful print (like i was able to do in windows) like a big quality picture.. it seems to print in low quality, how can i solve this?

thx for help

----------

## Cosmin

What type of printer?

----------

## bumpert

HP Photosmart 7760

thx

----------

## Cosmin

Look into /etc/xinetd.d/cups-lpd and anable it (disable = no). Then open mozilla and type http://localhost:631. Under "Manage Printers" click on "Configure Printer". You should be able to configure your printer.

----------

## bumpert

 *Cosmin wrote:*   

> Look into /etc/xinetd.d/cups-lpd and anable it (disable = no). Then open mozilla and type http://localhost:631. Under "Manage Printers" click on "Configure Printer". You should be able to configure your printer.

 

that seems to work, but i didn't have time to print something, so i';ll give you feedback on this later

thx

----------

## bumpert

humm i tried to print a picture from "Eyev of GNome" but the print panel didn't appear, so i tried in mozilla but didn't have my printer here... my printer is here in the localhost:631, but it seems to don't been on my gnome gui program

what can i do?

thx

----------

## xbmodder

did you select the correct filter?

----------

## Cosmin

Could you print a test page using the cups manager (localhost:631)?

----------

## bumpert

yes i can print a test page, but example in mozilla i don't have it in the selected printer menu

thx

----------

## Cosmin

Don't you have ANYTHING in that menu?

----------

## bumpert

As i could remember, cause now i'm at work, i have a postscript printer i think

thx

----------

## Cosmin

Have you tried to print to it? Because my HP printer also appears as a ps printer...

----------

## bumpert

oh, didn't tried to print to it, cause before, don't know what change, it was written "Hp Photosmart..."

i'll give you feedback

thx

----------

## bumpert

it's very weird, it's my printer... how can i change the name?

thx

----------

## Cosmin

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  Hehe! I'm glad it works!

You can't change the name ... This is how your printer is identified. You can change only the description, location, etc. But you can create another printer, this time with a proper name, something like HP  :Smile:  You can use them both or you can delete the old one, your choice.

----------

## bumpert

i forgot to said that it was working

I put this thread as solved

i'm leaving this topic

thx a lot

----------

